# Dodge RAM



## July (Jun 7, 2019)

I have a ram 3500 that I was intending on using to pull an rv, however it is a mega cab, so the bed is shorter than the normal 8' bed. I have not pruchased an rv yet, however I have several gooseneck trailers and want the rv to have one as well. What kind of problems am I looking at. Any help woulld be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jay2333a (Jul 11, 2019)

What's your meaning? Do you wanna purchase the RV?


----------



## henryck (Dec 1, 2019)

If you have a Gooseneck flatbed, you will be fine. You don't need special towing accessories, although you may want to use a B&W ball extender on the trailer for added safety.


----------

